# how about using the bazooka and doing horizontal inside corners



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't do much residential where we have lids, but one problem I always have is when doing my inside angles horizontally. I can do them vertically with no problem. But when I do the horizontal, I can get the tape from moving unless someone is holding it down. If I start if with alot of tape out, it will fall out. I know its not the mud, I think its just one of those things.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

had the same problem it just take practice to get them right.if your 2inches away from corner with your tape cut it 2inches longer at the end and roll it back towards the short side.and it is frustrating.but you get it down .


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds maybe like you don't have enough pressure behind your zooka and it causes you to pull the tape. It's an awkward angle to get used to. Keep it tight against the angle just like you do for the stand ups and moving rather quickly helps.
Just like smisner said, a little practice and it will come.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

when running long tapes,allow 2 " or so to hang over wheel,stick in corner so over hanging tape touches the wall.advance bazooka till you can extend finger....NOW STOP.pull tube down 1/4" from angle,push backwards on the tube to make finger push back on over hanging tape.push tube into corner again .(your dropping tube down a bit so you don't fuc up the brake when pushing backwards)now advance forward keeping the tube even/in front of of your head so you have the most pressure exerting on the wheel while keeping strong pressure on the finger .As the drag of the tape slows you can advance the tube farther out in front of you.
it all become a quick motion when you start,it's like a in,forward ,(till finger can extend)drop,back,in, forward, go, all done in a quick second .
it's easy:yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

You also might wanna hit up Hardman for a creaser roller for I/S corners.


----------

